# substrate with turtle and riverbed sand?



## turtletank (May 21, 2006)

Hi there I recently got a shoftshell aquatic turtle hatchling. Now he is an inch or two and in a 40 gallon tank filled three quarters. I have used a fine eco-terra riverbed sand as he likes to bury himself. I was wondering if possible how to add some live plants to go with the plastic I have in there. I do have a piece of drifwood that might work?

Any suggestions. 

Note that the turtle cannot have any gravel that might be too sharp edged or rough.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

My only experience is with Red Ear Sliders. You can't keep plants with them because they will up-root the plants and eat them. A piece of driftwood would work nicely for the turtle to rest on.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

trenac said:


> Welcome to APC
> 
> My only experience is with Red Ear Sliders. You can't keep plants with them because they will up-root the plants and eat them. A piece of driftwood would work nicely for the turtle to rest on.


mines don't do that, it just eats snails, so ocasionally it'll just bite pieces of leaves.


----------

